# Sacred Earth Music Festival



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

The excerpt is below i went ahea dand copied it all because making a username for the site to read th einfo its listed on is a pain. But im gonna be going to this and would be cool to kick it there with some other stper's.

The Chilluminati present an open air camping festival brought to life with consciousness, harmony, mind-expanding music, and visuals. We create these events as Cosmic Condensates; our Music, Dance, Light, and Love form a sacred structure in Space and Time... a microcosmic celebration of the Infinite. We invite all to come dance, relax, and explore under the sun, moon, and stars.

Three days and two nights of psychedelic music, art, performance, workshops, and community. The cost for the event is $40 in advance and $50 at the gate. Ages 18+ only, no children (new campground rules).

WE PROVIDE: 2 stages of sound and light, 3 days of camping in a beautiful natural environment (rain or shine), running water, bathrooms and hot showers, full vending (including alcohol for those 21+).

YOU PROVIDE : a tent, enough food and beverages for the weekend (or some cash - food and beverages will be available for sale), NO GLASS, NO DRUGS, NO PETS, NO FIREWOOD (firewood can be purchased on-site). Please respect the venue by keeping the grounds free of litter. **This is a LEAVE NO TRACE EVENT** (yes, this includes beverage containers and cigarette butts!) Become part of the community. Help the planet, and help us. Pick up after yourself. Leave the site, and our reputation as a community, better than you found it.


// OUR VISION
This is the first of two weekend-long camping festivals the Chilluminati will be creating in 2010. Sacred Earth, Open Air will be in western Wisconsin, close to the heart of the psychedelic tribes of that state and those of Iowa, Minnesota, Ontario, and Illinois.

Come join with us this year by helping us to invoke the Five Elements:

Earth - our beautiful new party location near Black River Falls is known and loved by many
Air - The Music, both Psychedelic Trance and
Chill/Downtempo/Ambient, is the air we breathe Fire - Deco in three Dimensions: Art, Light, Projection. As well as Fire and Kinetic performances.
Water - Healers, the psychedelic people, the ambiance, community, the beautiful something that you can't put your finger on...
Spirit - the Unseen, the Energy Field, Imaginal Realm Manifest

featuring...

// RASTALIENS (Switzerland - PharPsyde Records) *LIVE*
// BRAINCELL (Switzerland - Glowing Flame Records) *LIVE*
// SOUTHWILD (Germany - PharPsyde Records) *LIVE*
// ALPHA TRANSIT (Milwaukee, WI) *LIVE BAND*
// SHAPESTATIC (Asheville, NC, Gaian Mind / T.O.U.C.H. Samadhi) *LIVE*
// PROGRESS (NYC - AntiShanti Records) *LIVE*
// KILOWATTS (Philadelphia, PA - Native State) *LIVE*
// AXIS MUNDI (Asheville, NC - Anomalistic/Lycantrop/Ultravision) *LIVE*
// ANNUNAKI (Asheville, NC, T.O.U.C.H. Samadhi) *LIVE*
// PRIMORDIAL OOZE (Chicawaukee, WI/IL - AntiShanti/2to6/Sentimony) *LIVE*
// JAGNO GAIA (Duluth, MN - Suntrip Records) *LIVE*
// THIRD MIND (PORTAL vs ASCENSION) (IL/IA - Independent/Chilluminati) *LIVE*
// SPYCHT vs AKTIF (Iowa - Mindoutpsyde) *LIVE*
// ZENSPHERE (Iowa - Independent) *LIVE*
// WEATHER CORPORATION (IL - Independent) *LIVE*

// SHAWNODESE (Netherlands - Mindfunk, Doof, Bom Shanka)
// LEOHAWK - (Kiev, Ukraine/San Franciso, CA - Ultravioletcarnival)
// BLUE SPECTRAL MONKEY (Portland, OR - Interchill Records/T.O.U.C.H. Samadhi) 
// WICHDOKTA (Ukiah, CA - Full Circle Productions)
// MIST (Arlington, TX - Acidance Records) 
// ALEX FALK - (Knoxville, TN - Piltdown Sound/T.O.U.C.H. Samadhi) 
// KRI - (Asheville, NC - T.O.U.C.H. Samadhi) 
// CHILDREN OF BLISS (Ukiah, CA - Full Circle Productions)
// HARDKORNATE - (Asheville, NC)
// ICYCOIL - (New York) 
// DESTRO - (Milwaukee, WI - ZOD Records)
// PISTOFF CHRISTOFF - (Mounds View, MN - Rapid Pulse/Psyentific)
// DARK JESUS - (Coon Rapids, MN - High Frequency/Psyentific)
// ALIEN AUDIENCE - (Iowa City, IA)
// ROBYO (Chicago, IL â€“ Audiognomes)
// ABRAHM (Champaign, IL â€“ Mindoutpsyde)
// TOKI (Madison, WI â€“ Audiognomes)
// SELECT A - (Milwaukee, WI - Independent)
// LUMINOUS SAMAEL - (Madison, WI â€“ Audiognomes)
// CARO - (Chicago, IL - Independent)
// SCATTER - (Madison, WI â€“ Audiognomes)
// SKROLLER - (Minneapolis, MN- Bakpak Production)


Visuals:

// THE PAKA PAKA LIGHTSHOW
(Milwaukee, WI - pakapaka.org will be returning soon)

// VJ eNdo (Phoenix, AZ â€“ Stimulate Productions) 

Deco:

//RENDEZVOUS
(Chicago, IL)
UV and Deco Installations
Rendezvous Promotions on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

//MINDOUTPSYDE 
(Psyowa)
Deco and UV Extravaganza
Mindoutpsyde - An Iowa-based Non-profit Psytrance Organization

//PRIMORDIAL BOOBZE
UV Spandex and Light

// Fire and dance performances
// Close encounters of the first, second, and third kinds
// Mindblowing UV deco installations both on stage... and off...
// Growth workshops; commune with your fellow psy-goers and learn something in the process!
// Interstellar space travel
// Much, much, more!

// WHEN:

June 4, 5, 6 RAIN or SHINE (enclosed pavilion keeps us dry if it rains) ; gate opens at NOON on Friday (no registrations can be accepted before that time). Ages 18+ only, no children (new campground rules).


// WHERE:

Venue address:

NCN North Campground
N8390 US Hwy 12 & 27
(When using Mapquest enter: N8390 US Hwy 12) Black River Falls, Wisconsin 54615

Longitude: -90.67328
Latitude: 44.20615


----------



## Gypsy Smile (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this EVERY YEAR!?? I'm Hiking my way to Wisconsin Soon to see a beautiful soul I once new.
AND if this is a yearly gig.
I WANT IN.


----------



## scatalyst (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah, its a yearly thing, ive gone for the last couple years. worth checkin out if youre into electronic music and hippy shit. i had a pretty good time. good drugs thats for sure.


----------

